# Name That Peacock!



## rbinetti0525 (Jun 30, 2019)

I adopted a Peacock for my Male Hap/Peacock Tank.

He looks like a German Red to the eye. His body is redish in tint. But when I photograph him, he has a yellow tinge in the body too.

So I ask you, experts... German Red or Sunshine Peacock? That's my guess. Any other guess is also appreciated.

Image:
https://ibb.co/KGxjdQM


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like a sunshine peacock to me.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Sunshine is widely used for more than one species. Looks like a Aulonocara Baenschi Benga to me.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes, looks like my Baenschi Benga.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think you can call him a precise species/ collection point. A man made red peacock doesn't have to be red, they fall from yellow-ish to orangish to almost reddish.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Fred....let's name him Fred........He looks like a Fred!!!!! :lol: :lol:
After all one guess is as good as another.


----------



## rbinetti0525 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes! Freddy McFishsticks. Lol. Thanks everyone for your input


----------

